# HTPC (TV,VDR,VIDEO) na Gentoo

## Andry77

Witam

Buduje serwer do multimediów na Gentoo.

Będzie wyświetlał i nagrywał obraz z kablówki (DVB-C) i służyć ma do oglądania filmów na telewizorze.

Sprzęt

Płyta + procesor + GFX - ASUS E35M1-M AMD Hudson M1 z Radeon HD 6310 

RAM - 4GB DDR3

HDD 256GB SATA

Tuner TechniSat CableStar HD 2

Obudowa HTPC MediaCenter LC-POWER HT-1001B

Czy ktoś ma doświadczenie z podobną instalacją i konfiguracją.

Co do instalacji OS już mniej więcej rozgryzłem.

Testuje tandem TVHEADEND i XBMC CVS z PVR. - ma być obsługa tylko z pilota.

Mile widziane inne propozycje, linki do lektury i opisy swoich własnych doświadczeń.

Może zaciekawimy też i innych tym tematem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## one_and_only

Hmmm, ja też przymierzam się do czegoś podobnego, aczkolwiek chciałbym to zrobić minimalistycznie, w klimacie:

http://armin762.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/trimslice-and-gentoo/

----------

## Andry77

Ma ktoś w tym jakieś doświadczenie?

----------

